# LG refrigerator ice dispenser clogging



## jsfrisbie (Apr 13, 2015)

I have an LG refrigerator, model LMX21981ST. Recently I have been having increasing difficulty dispensing ice if I do not use the dispenser every few hours. Just sitting overnight without use causes a problem.


I determined that the ice cubes in the delivery chute at the bottom of the dispenser are freezing together into a block, therefore preventing delivery.


I suspect that the seal on the dispenser door at bottom of chute is shot, thus allowing warm air into the chute, causing the cubes to melt together. Can someone confirm this, or offer an alternate explanation?


If it is the chute door seal, I would also appreciate some suggestions on how to remove the front panel for repair. I saw 1 or 2 YouTube videos and experimented a little, but it seems almost as if a special tool is need to pop off the panel.


----------



## mikegp (Jul 17, 2011)

Not sure how that model's ice maker is set up, but on some if the amount of water that gets dispensed into the trays is too much it will make a block instead of individual cubes because the water goes over the top of each section and makes one piece.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Temp. not low enough can cause this also.
Freezer should be 0 Deg., fridge should be 40.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

LG replaced the blower in mine, out of warranty, for free. call them.


----------



## BayouRunner (Feb 5, 2016)

Sounds like the flapper assembly is not closing properly. Just take your ice bin out and look down the chute. If it's not closing properly its one of two things. The end of the flapper assembly has melted or the motor is jamming in the cycle. The motor has two two screws to hold it in place. Loosen them, move motor and re tighten. Then see if it will work properly. I wouldn't remove the front panel unless you see that something is wrong with the way the flapper is sealing first. If you want to remove it just grab the bottom right corner firmly and pull it out. It will come out. Then the rest will follow. It snaps back in. Problem is, the tabs are plastic and will break if you have to remove and reinstall it a few times. If the flapper is sealing properly I would look at the gaskets on your ice door and the two on the back of the door. I'd be willing to bet your flapper needs to be replaced. I forget the technical name right off hand for the flapper. Duct something or other


----------



## jsfrisbie (Apr 13, 2015)

*Thanks for all the responses*

I verified that the ice comes out of the maker as cubes. Occasionally a couple cubes do not break apart but they are not a block; they are joined by a short thin piece of ice.

Calling LG is an interesting suggestion - my fridge is also out of warranty, but it is worth a shot.

The door gasket is also an interesting observation. Over the past several years I replaced it twice, due to frost build-up along the seal, causing the door to get stuck shut if left alone for a week or so. After the second replacement, the frost build-up was not completely eliminated but much reduced. Maybe there is something about that.

I will inspect the flapper seal per your suggestion.

I think the temps are already set to 0 and 40, but will check once I get back to town. Will report back.


----------



## BayouRunner (Feb 5, 2016)

Just another note. The lfx models were the models that had trouble with the ice fan. And LG were upgrading those at no charge for a while. Yours would not be an ice fan issue. There were some issues on the lmx models where the frig section was freezing up in the back. It requires a board replacement. If you called lg they would let you know about that. But that still would not take care of your problem. Just sounds like warm air is getting to your ice bin to me


----------



## jsfrisbie (Apr 13, 2015)

*more info on LG ice dispenser*

OK. Temps are already set at 0 and 40.
I removed ice bin, shone a light from the outside at the chute flapper, and could see light from the inside around the bottom half of the flapper edge.

So, I will remove the front panel and adjust the motor.


----------



## BayouRunner (Feb 5, 2016)

most likely bad flapper. Technical name is cap assembly duct. I believe this is the part number #5007JA3006T


----------



## jsfrisbie (Apr 13, 2015)

Excellent. Part is on order. Thanks for the help!


----------



## jsfrisbie (Apr 13, 2015)

Holy Cow! I FINALLY eliminated the distractions so that I could focus on repair of the ice chute flapper door. :surprise: Per suggestions, I started prying open at the lower right corner of the display panel. It took a while to find a tool suitable that did not also dimple the stainless steel edges of the frame. I opted for a paint can opener supplemented with a stubby flat head screwdriver. Once I got the corner loose, the rest came easy using my hands. The panel opened up as if it had hinges on the left side. I managed the entire repair without completely removing the panel. I initially considered removing the door handle for more access but it was not necessary.


Note: I did not realize it during removal of the old flapper assembly, but there is a channel running along the left edge of the inner frame which contains the two blue wires most of the way from the flapper to the connector. The wires are held in place within the channel with masking tape. Also be aware that there is a tab on the left side of the assembly which engages the actuator rod of a solenoid. You want to make certain you start there during reassembly.


The repair was pretty straightforward – about 15 minutes to remove the panel, 30 minutes to swap out the flapper assembly, and a few more minutes to snap the panel back in place. I performed a test to see if the new flapper might solve the ice clotting problem: I removed the ice bin so that I could see the chute and flapper seal from the inside, shone a light from the outside of the flapper. No light was visible around the edges of the flapper. Hopefully a good sign. With the old flapper I was able to see light in a few places around the perimeter.


I will report back in a few days to see if all is OK. MANY THANKS TO EVERYONE FOR THE COMMENTS AND SUGGESTIONS.:biggrin2:


----------



## cbayview (Aug 12, 2016)

I was having the same issue and LG replaced it for me.


----------

